
HP weighing sale of webOS unit - protomyth
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/11/07/us-hewlettpackard-webos-idUSTRE7A66UM20111107
======
protomyth
"Oracle Corp might be among the likely technology firms interested in the
asset, one of the sources said."

~~~
knotty66
Christ alive, I thought HP would struggle to offload to a more stale and
boring company than themselves but they might just manage to pull it off.

